# [SOLVED] BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.



## logicgaming (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

First off, let me express my full gratitude for taking the time to look at my post, as I'm well informed that u guys are pretty busy nowadays .

For reference: my problem is similiar to this thread's problem, however the solution did not work for me: 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/bsod-from-games-with-hackshieldpro-399226.html

And here is the requested information:

_Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) Service Pack 3 (6000.vista_gdr.090805-0102)

_Orginal OS is the one above.

_Pre-installed

_System is about 3-4 years old.

_ Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz

_Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260


PROBLEM DESCRIPTION: Whenever I run the game called Combat Arms, with Ahnlab Hackshield protection, I have a BSOD error similiar to the thread I linked above.

The error file is called EagleNT.sys and for a year, I've been trying to fix this without having to replace the harddrive.

I remember upon failure to fix the error I deleted the file in my Register Keys without a backup. (I was a total computer noob back then haha)

Desperate, I am posting my problems here and if this fails, then I will have to do a system recovery to factory state, and if that fails, I might just get a new computer.

Thanks for your time, DxDiag is available upon request.


----------



## logicgaming (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

BUMP

5 char


----------



## logicgaming (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

bump again.

5 char


----------



## logicgaming (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

bump again still


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

Hi - 

The bugchecks from the *17* BSODs are summarized at the end of post.

Per thread title, EagleNT.sys is listed as the probable cause of the most recent BSOD on 26 March 2010.

The #1 problem here - you are running Vista SP0 - the original version of Vista that came out in January 2007 and contains mostly November 2006 OS drivers. They are conflicting with your newer drivers. You must update to Vista SP1, then to Vista SP2.

You Vista OS was installed on 20 December 2008. It should have updated with Vista SP1 immediately. SP1 came out in early 2008. SP2 = mid 2009. I would highly suggest that you re-install Vista, upon reaching Desktop, allow ALL Windows Updates and system manufacturer driver updates in.

www.update.microsoft.com

If you wish to retain current OS, there is some prep work that you need to do to help assure successful installation of SP1 & SP2.

Prep Work --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1952419-post8.html

Gateway GM5626 Support --> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=1014735R

They are old drivers. Go to device manufacturer's sites for updates.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: *

What is the origin of your Vista installation? Did Vista come pre-installed on the system?

Your Vista OS is shown as -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 ([COLOR=red]Service Pack 3[/COLOR])

Built by: 6000.16973.x86fre.vista_gdr.091208-0542
[/FONT]
```
*There is no Vista SP3.*

Validate your OS --> www.microsoft.com/genuine

jcgriff2

.



.

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 6000.16973.x86fre.vista_gdr.091208-0542
Debug session time: Fri Mar 26 12:55:28.286 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:58:46.559
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, a7a38125, b063fc4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Tue Feb  9 18:08:43.196 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 2:59:01.557
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 8d8fa125, 9c900c4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  Xfire.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sat Jan 16 01:08:22.595 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:32:01.624
BugCheck 116, {886d4488, 8f0ac710, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e710 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Wed Jan 13 17:36:16.592 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:29:18.757
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, bc6b6095, 9a04fc4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Wed Jan 13 04:05:53.612 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 13:17:06.048
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 82001674, 8a408b90, 8a40888c}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys ( usbhub!UsbhArmHubForWakeDetect+c5 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 14:48:14.897 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 0:25:02.455
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 82001674, 9c6679f0, 9c6676ec}
Probably caused by : Wdf01000.sys ( Wdf01000!FxPkgPnp::PowerPolicySendWaitWakeRequest+7c )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 14:22:18.304 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 20:47:41.690
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 9bd9a095, a1587c4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Thu Jan  7 17:33:38.999 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 7 days 6:18:29.603
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, a4060095, 9b7b3c4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sun Dec 13 23:48:41.293 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:05.167
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b496a095, 9b29fc4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sun Dec 13 23:43:29.668 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 19:35:42.585
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, a6536095, a12b2c4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sat Dec 12 04:06:40.226 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 23:45:48.983
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 82001674, 9ce5e9f0, 9ce5e6ec}
Probably caused by : Wdf01000.sys ( Wdf01000!FxPkgPnp::PowerPolicySendWaitWakeRequest+7c )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sun Nov 29 19:40:30.405 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:22:38.453
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, d88b4095, 9a8adc4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sat Nov 28 18:38:58.565 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:20:19.622
BugCheck 50, {80000de0, 0, 96a57005, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
Probably caused by : EagleNT.sys ( EagleNT+a005 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Mon Nov 23 03:04:57.007 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 11 days 22:44:24.084
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 9157c005, a2471c4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  Xfire.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Thu Oct 29 13:42:59.297 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 10:35:05.406
BugCheck 116, {85f4c008, 8e2ac710, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e710 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sat Oct 24 16:28:20.170 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:32.030
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b6b9b005, 9d33dc4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6000.16901.x86fre.vista_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Sat Oct 24 15:33:03.053 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:51.944
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, a9878005, a6f2fc4c, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

by [color=navy]jcgriff2   
  
J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color] 
  
  [color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

[/font]
```

`



Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 (Service Pack 3) ?? 

Build 6000.16973.x86fre.vista_gdr.091208-0542


```
[font=lucida console]  
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini032610-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6000.16973.x86fre.vista_gdr.091208-0542
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82000000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82111e10
Debug session time: Fri Mar 26 12:55:28.286 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:58:46.559
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
Unable to load image \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleNT.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EagleNT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EagleNT.sys
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, a7a38125, b063fc4c, 0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000008e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: a7a38125, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: b063fc4c, Trap Frame
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
EagleNT+a125
a7a38125 8b08            mov     ecx,dword ptr [eax]

TRAP_FRAME:  b063fc4c -- (.trap 0xffffffffb063fc4c)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000ea4 ebx=82190ce6 ecx=00000ea4 edx=00000000 esi=0aa7ec1c edi=00000c98
eip=a7a38125 esp=b063fcc0 ebp=b063fccc iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010202
EagleNT+0xa125:
a7a38125 8b08            mov     ecx,dword ptr [eax]  ds:0023:00000ea4=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E

PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from a7a397e9 to a7a38125

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
b063fccc a7a397e9 00000c98 00120196 00000000 EagleNT+0xa125
b063fd3c 82190cf2 820971a0 00000074 8208cb1a EagleNT+0xb7e9
b063fd64 778a0f34 badb0d00 0aa7ec08 00000000 nt!NtQueryInformationFile+0xc
b063fd68 badb0d00 0aa7ec08 00000000 00000000 0x778a0f34
b063fd6c 0aa7ec08 00000000 00000000 00000000 0xbadb0d00
b063fd70 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0xaa7ec08


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !nt
    82190cee-82190cf1  4 bytes - nt!NtQueryInformationFile+8
	[ fa 9d ef ff:fe 89 8a 25 ]
4 errors : !nt (82190cee-82190cf1)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  LARGE

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

BUCKET_ID:  MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

0: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
b063fccc a7a397e9 EagleNT+0xa125
b063fd3c 82190cf2 EagleNT+0xb7e9
b063fd64 778a0f34 nt!NtQueryInformationFile+0xc
b063fd68 badb0d00 0x778a0f34
b063fd6c 0aa7ec08 0xbadb0d00
b063fd70 00000000 0xaa7ec08
0: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80201000 80203900   compbatt compbatt.sys Thu Aug 30 20:57:47 2007 (46D7678B)
80204000 8020d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
8020d000 8021a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Dec 05 21:21:19 2007 (47575C9F)
8021a000 80255000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Dec 05 20:55:42 2007 (4757569E)
80255000 8025d000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
8025d000 80266000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
80266000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Apr 23 23:40:05 2007 (462D7C15)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
80403000 8040a000   intelide intelide.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
8040a000 8041a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
8041a000 80424000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Aug 30 20:57:44 2007 (46D76788)
80424000 80433000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
80433000 8043b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
8043b000 8047e000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Aug 30 20:57:46 2007 (46D7678A)
8047e000 804a4000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:38 2006 (4549B19A)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Wed Dec 05 21:21:28 2007 (47575CA8)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Feb 18 23:59:14 2008 (47BA6222)
80602000 8060b000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8060b000 8061a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
8061a000 80622000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
80622000 80632000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80632000 80663000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
80663000 80681000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
80681000 80689000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
80689000 806d3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
806d3000 806da000   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:01:57 2008 (47916825)
806da000 806e8000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
806e8000 8070d000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8070d000 80800000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
82000000 823a1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Tue Dec 08 12:26:54 2009 (4B1E8C5E)
823a1000 823d5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Dec 23 23:05:34 2006 (458DFC8E)
8a40e000 8a444000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Oct 25 22:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
8a444000 8a47d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Aug 14 10:24:15 2009 (4A85738F)
8a47d000 8a4a8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
8a4a8000 8a560000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Oct 31 17:46:33 2006 (4547C439)
8a560000 8a600000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Oct 06 14:01:40 2006 (45269A04)
8a62c000 8a64d000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8a64d000 8a65e000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8a65e000 8a683000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
8a683000 8a692000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8a692000 8a6fc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 09:10:14 2009 (4A364836)
8a6fc000 8a800000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8a8f8000 8aa00000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Dec 16 04:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
8b210000 8b21f280   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:16 2006 (4549B274)
8b250000 8b260000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 03 21:28:13 2007 (468AF7AD)
8b270000 8b280000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
8b290000 8b2a0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu May 10 21:30:34 2007 (4643C73A)
8b610000 8b61d000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
8b679000 8b681000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 21:18:25 2007 (47575BF1)
8b681000 8b689000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8b689000 8b691000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8b699000 8b6a0b80   vrtaucbl vrtaucbl.sys Sun Dec 31 04:38:17 2006 (45978509)
8b6be000 8b6ca000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8b6e4000 8b6e5380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
8b6e8000 8b6e9040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 14:16:24 2009 (49CD17F8)
8b6f2000 8b6f3700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu May 10 21:30:35 2007 (4643C73B)
8b712000 8b715000   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:55:15 2006 (4549B273)
8b721000 8b723f00   Lachesis Lachesis.sys Tue Aug 07 23:04:15 2007 (46B932AF)
8b791000 8b79b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:22 2006 (4549B2F2)
8e400000 8e40d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
8e40d000 8e418000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:57:03 2007 (466773FF)
8e4d0000 8e4df000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
8e4df000 8e4ee000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
8e4fd000 8e50c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 04:56:44 2007 (4764F65C)
8e813000 8e81e000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu May 10 21:30:39 2007 (4643C73F)
8e81e000 8e830000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Mar 24 14:54:34 2007 (460573EA)
8e84e000 8e853280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
8e890000 8e899000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu May 10 21:30:35 2007 (4643C73B)
8e899000 8e8a2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 21:18:26 2007 (47575BF2)
8e8e1000 8e8ea000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Wed Jun 06 22:56:53 2007 (466773F5)
8e905000 8e90e000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8e917000 8e920000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8e920000 8e92e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
8e92e000 8e93c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu May 10 21:30:40 2007 (4643C740)
8e93c000 8e949080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:12 2006 (4549B270)
8e94a000 8e958000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8e958000 8e966000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8e966000 8e974000   usbaapl  usbaapl.sys  Fri Jul 17 14:57:03 2009 (4A60C97F)
8ea01000 8ea14000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jan 08 21:17:01 2007 (45A2FB1D)
8ea14000 8ea1f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 03 21:28:09 2007 (468AF7A9)
8ea1f000 8ea36000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jan 08 21:17:02 2007 (45A2FB1E)
8ea36000 8ea5b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
8ea5b000 8ea88000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8ea88000 8ea93000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8ea93000 8ead3000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
8ead3000 8eafe000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
8eafe000 8eb37000   auq2vako auq2vako.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:41 2009 (4A5CF4C9)
8eb37000 8eb4f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8eb4f000 8eb69000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8eb69000 8eb74000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:23 2007 (47575BEF)
8eb74000 8eb87000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:28 2007 (47575BF4)
8eb87000 8eb9f000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8eb9f000 8ebc5c00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Tue Oct 31 18:13:21 2006 (4547CA81)
8ebc6000 8ec03000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu May 10 21:30:44 2007 (4643C744)
8ec03000 8eca0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 02 21:01:10 2007 (46899FD6)
8ed13000 8ed1a000   SSPORT   SSPORT.sys   Tue Nov 21 23:41:42 2006 (4563D506)
8ed44000 8ed4b000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:23 2006 (4549B18B)
8ed4b000 8ed52000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8ed52000 8ed59000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
8ed59000 8ed5f380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu May 10 21:30:33 2007 (4643C739)
8ed60000 8ed6a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8ed6a000 8ed74000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:25 2006 (4549B18D)
8ed74000 8ed7e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8ed92000 8ed9c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
8edba000 8edc4000   usbprint usbprint.sys Thu Nov 02 05:14:58 2006 (4549B712)
8edc4000 8edce000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8f205000 8f212000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
8f212000 8f23c000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
8f23c000 8f29e000   AVer88xHD AVer88xHD.sys Sun Apr 08 23:47:10 2007 (4619B73E)
8f29e000 8f9ff5c0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:52:31 2009 (49CD206F)
8fc10000 8fc1b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8fc1b000 8fc32000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu May 10 21:30:46 2007 (4643C746)
8fc52000 8fc73000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8fc73000 8fd8e000   stwrt    stwrt.sys    Thu Nov 02 14:16:20 2006 (454A35F4)
8fd9e000 8fdd2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu May 10 21:30:58 2007 (4643C752)
8fdd2000 8fddd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:22 2007 (47575BEE)
8fddd000 8fe00000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ff3c000 8ff53000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8ff53000 8ff6a000   ISODrive ISODrive.sys Thu Jan 28 22:38:44 2010 (4B625844)
8ff6a000 8ffa5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8ffa5000 8ffb8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 03 21:28:16 2007 (468AF7B0)
8ffb8000 8ffce000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 03 21:27:33 2007 (468AF785)
8ffce000 90000000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
9020b000 9021c780   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
9021d000 90264000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
90264000 90278000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
90278000 902bde00   V0415Vid V0415Vid.sys Tue Aug 04 01:33:33 2009 (4A77C82D)
902be000 902d3000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
902d3000 902ec000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
902ec000 903c0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Dec 08 12:58:07 2009 (4B1E93AF)
9065e000 90716000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Oct 31 17:46:33 2006 (4547C439)
90716000 90a00000   appdrv01 appdrv01.sys Mon Sep 21 04:28:21 2009 (4AB73925)
92153000 9215e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
98c00000 98e00000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Aug 14 10:01:22 2009 (4A856E32)
9b21d000 9b238000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
9be00000 9be09000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
9be10000 9be1e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 02 22:08:39 2007 (4689AFA7)
9be20000 9be6c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Mon Oct 19 07:45:12 2009 (4ADC5148)
9db10000 9db26000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:30:50 2006 (4549ACBA)
9e6f4000 9e707000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
9e707000 9e732000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:06:33 2008 (47916939)
9e772000 9e800000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
9ee04000 9ee1d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
9ee1d000 9ee38000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Dec 11 07:15:29 2009 (4B2237E1)
9ee97000 9ef00000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 16:30:14 2010 (4B805466)
9efac000 9efc0000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:55:55 2007 (466773BB)
a14e1000 a1505000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Sep 14 05:50:53 2009 (4AAE11FD)
a1537000 a1549000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Oct 25 21:40:16 2007 (47214580)
a1549000 a1582000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Dec 04 11:27:50 2009 (4B193886)
a1582000 a15a0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Dec 04 11:27:44 2009 (4B193880)
a15a0000 a15c0000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 11 20:45:54 2008 (47881BD2)
a190c000 a195d000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Dec 11 07:15:47 2009 (4B2237F3)
a7a2e000 a7a9d780   EagleNT  EagleNT.sys  Sat Dec 19 12:07:46 2009 (4B2D0862)
a9122000 a9200000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)

Unloaded modules:
b06ec000 b0740000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b2d7a000 b2d80000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b06ec000 b0740000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b2d2c000 b2d32000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a1519000 a151b000   RTCore32.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9bca8000 9bcb0000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b610000 8b61d000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8e418000 8e4d0000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8e90e000 8e917000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
8e93c000 8e949080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:12 2006 (4549B270)
8043b000 8047e000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Aug 30 20:57:46 2007 (46D7678A)
9021d000 90264000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
90716000 90a00000   appdrv01 appdrv01.sys Mon Sep 21 04:28:21 2009 (4AB73925)
80681000 80689000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
80663000 80681000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
9be20000 9be6c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Mon Oct 19 07:45:12 2009 (4ADC5148)
8eafe000 8eb37000   auq2vako auq2vako.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:41 2009 (4A5CF4C9)
8f23c000 8f29e000   AVer88xHD AVer88xHD.sys Sun Apr 08 23:47:10 2007 (4619B73E)
8041a000 80424000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Aug 30 20:57:44 2007 (46D76788)
8b712000 8b715000   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:55:15 2006 (4549B273)
8ed52000 8ed59000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
80255000 8025d000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
9ee04000 9ee1d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
9be10000 9be1e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 02 22:08:39 2007 (4689AFA7)
9db10000 9db26000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:30:50 2006 (4549ACBA)
8eb37000 8eb4f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Feb 18 23:59:14 2008 (47BA6222)
8a62c000 8a64d000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8021a000 80255000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Dec 05 20:55:42 2007 (4757569E)
80201000 80203900   compbatt compbatt.sys Thu Aug 30 20:57:47 2007 (46D7678B)
8b610000 8b61d000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
80602000 8060b000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8ff3c000 8ff53000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8a64d000 8a65e000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8ea36000 8ea5b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
9065e000 90716000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Oct 31 17:46:33 2006 (4547C439)
8edc4000 8edce000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8ec03000 8eca0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 02 21:01:10 2007 (46899FD6)
8eb9f000 8ebc5c00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Tue Oct 31 18:13:21 2006 (4547CA81)
a7a2e000 a7a9d780   EagleNT  EagleNT.sys  Sat Dec 19 12:07:46 2009 (4B2D0862)
8a65e000 8a683000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
80622000 80632000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80632000 80663000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
8e905000 8e90e000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
902d3000 902ec000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8e84e000 8e853280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
823a1000 823d5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Dec 23 23:05:34 2006 (458DFC8E)
8e81e000 8e830000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Mar 24 14:54:34 2007 (460573EA)
8b290000 8b2a0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu May 10 21:30:34 2007 (4643C73A)
8ed59000 8ed5f380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu May 10 21:30:33 2007 (4643C739)
8e890000 8e899000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu May 10 21:30:35 2007 (4643C73B)
9ee97000 9ef00000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 16:30:14 2010 (4B805466)
8eb74000 8eb87000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:28 2007 (47575BF4)
8a4a8000 8a560000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Oct 31 17:46:33 2006 (4547C439)
8a560000 8a600000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Oct 06 14:01:40 2006 (45269A04)
80403000 8040a000   intelide intelide.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
8e920000 8e92e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
8ff53000 8ff6a000   ISODrive ISODrive.sys Thu Jan 28 22:38:44 2010 (4B625844)
8eb69000 8eb74000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:23 2007 (47575BEF)
8e899000 8e8a2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 21:18:26 2007 (47575BF2)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
8f212000 8f23c000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
8a692000 8a6fc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 09:10:14 2009 (4A364836)
8b721000 8b723f00   Lachesis Lachesis.sys Tue Aug 07 23:04:15 2007 (46B932AF)
8b270000 8b280000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
9b21d000 9b238000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
80266000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Apr 23 23:40:05 2007 (462D7C15)
8e4fd000 8e50c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 04:56:44 2007 (4764F65C)
8fdd2000 8fddd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Dec 05 21:18:22 2007 (47575BEE)
8b679000 8b681000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 21:18:25 2007 (47575BF1)
8040a000 8041a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
9efac000 9efc0000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:55:55 2007 (466773BB)
a15a0000 a15c0000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 11 20:45:54 2008 (47881BD2)
a1582000 a15a0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Dec 04 11:27:44 2009 (4B193880)
a1549000 a1582000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Dec 04 11:27:50 2009 (4B193886)
a1537000 a1549000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Oct 25 21:40:16 2007 (47214580)
8fc10000 8fc1b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
80433000 8043b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
8ead3000 8eafe000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
8a47d000 8a4a8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
8ed74000 8ed7e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8a683000 8a692000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8a6fc000 8a800000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8ea14000 8ea1f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 03 21:28:09 2007 (468AF7A9)
8b791000 8b79b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:22 2006 (4549B2F2)
8fddd000 8fe00000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8b250000 8b260000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 03 21:28:13 2007 (468AF7AD)
8e958000 8e966000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8ffce000 90000000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
8a444000 8a47d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Aug 14 10:24:15 2009 (4A85738F)
8e94a000 8e958000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8ed92000 8ed9c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
82000000 823a1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Tue Dec 08 12:26:54 2009 (4B1E8C5E)
8a8f8000 8aa00000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Dec 16 04:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
8ed4b000 8ed52000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8b6e8000 8b6e9040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 14:16:24 2009 (49CD17F8)
8f29e000 8f9ff5c0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:52:31 2009 (49CD206F)
9e707000 9e732000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:06:33 2008 (47916939)
8b210000 8b21f280   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:16 2006 (4549B274)
8ffb8000 8ffce000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 03 21:27:33 2007 (468AF785)
8eb87000 8eb9f000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8060b000 8061a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
8ed44000 8ed4b000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:23 2006 (4549B18B)
806e8000 8070d000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
806d3000 806da000   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:01:57 2008 (47916825)
806da000 806e8000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:01:56 2008 (47916824)
a9122000 a9200000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8ea5b000 8ea88000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8025d000 80266000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
8e917000 8e920000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ea1f000 8ea36000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jan 08 21:17:02 2007 (45A2FB1E)
8e4d0000 8e4df000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
8ea01000 8ea14000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jan 08 21:17:01 2007 (45A2FB1D)
8ff6a000 8ffa5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8b681000 8b689000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8b689000 8b691000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
9e6f4000 9e707000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
8047e000 804a4000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:38 2006 (4549B19A)
8ed60000 8ed6a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8ed6a000 8ed74000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:25 2006 (4549B18D)
8eb4f000 8eb69000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
90264000 90278000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
8061a000 80622000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
9e772000 9e800000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
8070d000 80800000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
a190c000 a195d000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Dec 11 07:15:47 2009 (4B2237F3)
a14e1000 a1505000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Sep 14 05:50:53 2009 (4AAE11FD)
9ee1d000 9ee38000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Dec 11 07:15:29 2009 (4B2237E1)
8ed13000 8ed1a000   SSPORT   SSPORT.sys   Tue Nov 21 23:41:42 2006 (4563D506)
8ea93000 8ead3000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
8fc73000 8fd8e000   stwrt    stwrt.sys    Thu Nov 02 14:16:20 2006 (454A35F4)
8b6e4000 8b6e5380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
902ec000 903c0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Dec 08 12:58:07 2009 (4B1E93AF)
92153000 9215e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
8ea88000 8ea93000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
902be000 902d3000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8e4df000 8e4ee000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
9be00000 9be09000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8e8e1000 8e8ea000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Wed Jun 06 22:56:53 2007 (466773F5)
8e40d000 8e418000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jun 06 22:57:03 2007 (466773FF)
8f205000 8f212000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
8e966000 8e974000   usbaapl  usbaapl.sys  Fri Jul 17 14:57:03 2009 (4A60C97F)
9020b000 9021c780   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8fc1b000 8fc32000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu May 10 21:30:46 2007 (4643C746)
8b6f2000 8b6f3700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu May 10 21:30:35 2007 (4643C73B)
8e92e000 8e93c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu May 10 21:30:40 2007 (4643C740)
8fd9e000 8fdd2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu May 10 21:30:58 2007 (4643C752)
8ebc6000 8ec03000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu May 10 21:30:44 2007 (4643C744)
8edba000 8edc4000   usbprint usbprint.sys Thu Nov 02 05:14:58 2006 (4549B712)
8e813000 8e81e000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu May 10 21:30:39 2007 (4643C73F)
90278000 902bde00   V0415Vid V0415Vid.sys Tue Aug 04 01:33:33 2009 (4A77C82D)
8b6be000 8b6ca000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8fc52000 8fc73000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
80424000 80433000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
80689000 806d3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
8a40e000 8a444000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Oct 25 22:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
8b699000 8b6a0b80   vrtaucbl vrtaucbl.sys Sun Dec 31 04:38:17 2006 (45978509)
8ffa5000 8ffb8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 03 21:28:16 2007 (468AF7B0)
8e400000 8e40d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Wed Dec 05 21:21:28 2007 (47575CA8)
8020d000 8021a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Dec 05 21:21:19 2007 (47575C9F)
98c00000 98e00000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Aug 14 10:01:22 2009 (4A856E32)
80204000 8020d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)

Unloaded modules:
b06ec000 b0740000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b2d7a000 b2d80000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b06ec000 b0740000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b2d2c000 b2d32000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a1519000 a151b000   RTCore32.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9bca8000 9bcb0000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b610000 8b61d000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8e418000 8e4d0000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8e90e000 8e917000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
windbg> .cmdtree C:\jcgriff2_cmdtree.txt
0: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleIndex : @#Base @#End @#ModuleName @#ImageName  @#LoadedImageName
00 : 80201000 80203900 compbatt \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
01 : 80204000 8020d000 WMILIB \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
02 : 8020d000 8021a000 WDFLDR \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
03 : 8021a000 80255000 CLFS \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
04 : 80255000 8025d000 BOOTVID \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
05 : 8025d000 80266000 PSHED \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
06 : 80266000 802c6000 mcupdate_GenuineIntel \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
07 : 802c6000 802ce000 kdcom kdcom.dll
08 : 80403000 8040a000 intelide \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
09 : 8040a000 8041a000 mountmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
0a : 8041a000 80424000 BATTC \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\BATTC.SYS
0b : 80424000 80433000 volmgr \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
0c : 80433000 8043b000 msisadrv \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
0d : 8043b000 8047e000 acpi \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
0e : 8047e000 804a4000 SCSIPORT \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
0f : 804a4000 8051f000 Wdf01000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
10 : 8051f000 80600000 CI \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
11 : 80602000 8060b000 crcdisk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
12 : 8060b000 8061a000 partmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
13 : 8061a000 80622000 spldr \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
14 : 80622000 80632000 fileinfo \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
15 : 80632000 80663000 fltmgr \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
16 : 80663000 80681000 ataport \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
17 : 80681000 80689000 atapi \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
18 : 80689000 806d3000 volmgrx \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
19 : 806d3000 806da000 pciide \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
1a : 806da000 806e8000 PCIIDEX \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
1b : 806e8000 8070d000 pci \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
1c : 8070d000 80800000 sptd \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
1d : 82000000 823a1000 nt ntkrpamp.exe  ntkrpamp.exe
1e : 823a1000 823d5000 hal halmacpi.dll  halmacpi.dll
1f : 8a40e000 8a444000 volsnap \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
20 : 8a444000 8a47d000 NETIO \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
21 : 8a47d000 8a4a8000 msrpc \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
22 : 8a4a8000 8a560000 iaStor \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
23 : 8a560000 8a600000 iastorv \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iastorv.sys
24 : 8a62c000 8a64d000 CLASSPNP \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
25 : 8a64d000 8a65e000 disk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\disk.sys
26 : 8a65e000 8a683000 ecache \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ecache.sys
27 : 8a683000 8a692000 mup \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
28 : 8a692000 8a6fc000 ksecdd \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
29 : 8a6fc000 8a800000 ndis \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2a : 8a8f8000 8aa00000 Ntfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
2b : 8b210000 8b21f280 ohci1394 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
2c : 8b250000 8b260000 NDProxy \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
2d : 8b270000 8b280000 lltdio \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
2e : 8b290000 8b2a0000 HIDCLASS \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS
2f : 8b610000 8b61d000 crashdmp \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\crashdmp.sys
30 : 8b679000 8b681000 mouhid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
31 : 8b681000 8b689000 RDPCDD \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
32 : 8b689000 8b691000 rdpencdd \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
33 : 8b699000 8b6a0b80 vrtaucbl \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vrtaucbl.sys
34 : 8b6be000 8b6ca000 vga \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
35 : 8b6e4000 8b6e5380 swenum \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
36 : 8b6e8000 8b6e9040 nvBridge \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd
37 : 8b6f2000 8b6f3700 USBD \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS
38 : 8b712000 8b715000 BdaSup \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\BdaSup.SYS
39 : 8b721000 8b723f00 Lachesis \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Lachesis.sys
3a : 8b791000 8b79b000 ndisuio \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
3b : 8e400000 8e40d000 watchdog \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
3c : 8e40d000 8e418000 tunnel \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
3d : 8e4d0000 8e4df000 raspppoe \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
3e : 8e4df000 8e4ee000 termdd \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
3f : 8e4fd000 8e50c000 monitor \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
40 : 8e813000 8e81e000 usbuhci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
41 : 8e81e000 8e830000 HDAudBus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
42 : 8e84e000 8e853280 GEARAspiWDM \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
43 : 8e890000 8e899000 hidusb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
44 : 8e899000 8e8a2000 kbdhid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
45 : 8e8e1000 8e8ea000 tunmp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
46 : 8e905000 8e90e000 Fs_Rec \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
47 : 8e917000 8e920000 rasacd \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
48 : 8e920000 8e92e000 intelppm \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
49 : 8e92e000 8e93c000 usbehci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
4a : 8e93c000 8e949080 1394BUS \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394BUS.SYS
4b : 8e94a000 8e958000 Npfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
4c : 8e958000 8e966000 netbios \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
4d : 8e966000 8e974000 usbaapl \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
4e : 8ea01000 8ea14000 raspptp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
4f : 8ea14000 8ea1f000 ndistapi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
50 : 8ea1f000 8ea36000 rasl2tp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
51 : 8ea36000 8ea5b000 drmk \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\drmk.sys
52 : 8ea5b000 8ea88000 portcls \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\portcls.sys
53 : 8ea88000 8ea93000 TDI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS
54 : 8ea93000 8ead3000 storport \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\storport.sys
55 : 8ead3000 8eafe000 msiscsi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
56 : 8eafe000 8eb37000 auq2vako \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\auq2vako.SYS
57 : 8eb37000 8eb4f000 cdrom \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
58 : 8eb4f000 8eb69000 serial \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
59 : 8eb69000 8eb74000 kbdclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
5a : 8eb74000 8eb87000 i8042prt \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
5b : 8eb87000 8eb9f000 parport \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
5c : 8eb9f000 8ebc5c00 e100b325 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys
5d : 8ebc6000 8ec03000 USBPORT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS
5e : 8ec03000 8eca0000 dxgkrnl \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
5f : 8ed13000 8ed1a000 SSPORT \??\C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\SSPORT.sys
60 : 8ed44000 8ed4b000 parvdm \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\parvdm.sys
61 : 8ed4b000 8ed52000 Null \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
62 : 8ed52000 8ed59000 Beep \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
63 : 8ed59000 8ed5f380 HIDPARSE \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS
64 : 8ed60000 8ed6a000 secdrv \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
65 : 8ed6a000 8ed74000 serenum \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
66 : 8ed74000 8ed7e000 mssmbios \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
67 : 8ed92000 8ed9c000 nsiproxy \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
68 : 8edba000 8edc4000 usbprint \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
69 : 8edc4000 8edce000 Dxapi \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys
6a : 8f205000 8f212000 umbus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
6b : 8f212000 8f23c000 ks \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ks.sys
6c : 8f23c000 8f29e000 AVer88xHD \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AVer88xHD.sys
6d : 8f29e000 8f9ff5c0 nvlddmkm \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
6e : 8fc10000 8fc1b000 Msfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
6f : 8fc1b000 8fc32000 usbccgp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
70 : 8fc52000 8fc73000 VIDEOPRT \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS
71 : 8fc73000 8fd8e000 stwrt \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\stwrt.sys
72 : 8fd9e000 8fdd2000 usbhub \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
73 : 8fdd2000 8fddd000 mouclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
74 : 8fddd000 8fe00000 ndiswan \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
75 : 8ff3c000 8ff53000 dfsc \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
76 : 8ff53000 8ff6a000 ISODrive \??\C:\Program Files\UltraISO\drivers\ISODrive.sys
77 : 8ff6a000 8ffa5000 rdbss \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
78 : 8ffa5000 8ffb8000 wanarp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
79 : 8ffb8000 8ffce000 pacer \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
7a : 8ffce000 90000000 netbt \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
7b : 9020b000 9021c780 usbaudio \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
7c : 9021d000 90264000 afd \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
7d : 90264000 90278000 smb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
7e : 90278000 902bde00 V0415Vid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\V0415Vid.sys
7f : 902be000 902d3000 tdx \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
80 : 902d3000 902ec000 fwpkclnt \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
81 : 902ec000 903c0000 tcpip \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
82 : 9065e000 90716000 dump_iaStor \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_iaStor.sys
83 : 90716000 90a00000 appdrv01 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\appdrv01.sys
84 : 92153000 9215e000 tcpipreg \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
85 : 98c00000 98e00000 win32k \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys
86 : 9b21d000 9b238000 luafv \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
87 : 9be00000 9be09000 TSDDD \SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll
88 : 9be10000 9be1e000 cdd \SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll
89 : 9be20000 9be6c000 ATMFD \SystemRoot\System32\ATMFD.DLL
8a : 9db10000 9db26000 cdfs \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
8b : 9e6f4000 9e707000 rspndr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
8c : 9e707000 9e732000 nwifi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
8d : 9e772000 9e800000 spsys \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\spsys.sys
8e : 9ee04000 9ee1d000 bowser \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
8f : 9ee1d000 9ee38000 srvnet \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
90 : 9ee97000 9ef00000 HTTP \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
91 : 9efac000 9efc0000 mpsdrv \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
92 : a14e1000 a1505000 srv2 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
93 : a1537000 a1549000 mrxsmb20 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
94 : a1549000 a1582000 mrxsmb10 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
95 : a1582000 a15a0000 mrxsmb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
96 : a15a0000 a15c0000 mrxdav \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
97 : a190c000 a195d000 srv \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
98 : a7a2e000 a7a9d780 EagleNT \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleNT.sys  EagleNT.sys
99 : a9122000 a9200000 peauth \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
0: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleName fver = @#FileVersion pver = @#ProductVersion
compbatt fver = 6.0.6000.16553 (vista_gdr.070830-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16553
WMILIB fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
WDFLDR fver =  pver =
CLFS fver = 6.0.6000.16609 (vista_gdr.071205-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16609
BOOTVID fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
PSHED fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
mcupdate_GenuineIntel fver = 6.0.6000.16474 (vista_gdr.070423-1630) pver = 6.0.6000.16474
kdcom fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
intelide fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
mountmgr fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
BATTC fver =  pver =
volmgr fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
msisadrv fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
acpi fver = 6.0.6000.16553 (vista_gdr.070830-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16553
SCSIPORT fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
Wdf01000 fver = 1.5.6000.0 (vista_gdr.071205-1500) pver = 1.5.6000.0
CI fver = 6.0.6000.16642 (vista_gdr.080218-1536) pver = 6.0.6000.16642
crcdisk fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
partmgr fver =  pver =
spldr fver = 6.0.5840.16389 (VISTA_RTM(sepbld-s).061025-1421) pver = 6.0.5840.16389
fileinfo fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
fltmgr fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
ataport fver =  pver =
atapi fver = 6.0.6000.16632 (vista_gdr.080118-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16632
volmgrx fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
pciide fver = 6.0.6000.16632 (vista_gdr.080118-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16632
PCIIDEX fver =  pver =
pci fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
sptd fver =  pver =
nt fver = 6.0.6000.16973 (vista_gdr.091208-0542) pver = 6.0.6000.16973
hal fver = 6.0.6000.16407 (vista_gdr.061223-1640) pver = 6.0.6000.16407
volsnap fver = 6.0.6000.16586 (vista_gdr.071025-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.16586
NETIO fver = 6.0.6000.16908 (vista_gdr.090814-0321) pver = 6.0.6000.16908
msrpc fver =  pver =
iaStor fver =  pver =
iastorv fver =  pver =
CLASSPNP fver =  pver =
disk fver =  pver =
ecache fver =  pver =
mup fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
ksecdd fver = 6.0.6000.16870 (vista_gdr.090615-0258) pver = 6.0.6000.16870
ndis fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
Ntfs fver = 6.0.6000.16615 (vista_gdr.071215-2230) pver = 6.0.6000.16615
ohci1394 fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
NDProxy fver = 6.0.6000.16518 (vista_gdr.070703-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16518
lltdio fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
HIDCLASS fver = 6.0.6000.20596 (vista_ldr.070510-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.20596
crashdmp fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
mouhid fver = 6.0.6000.16609 (vista_gdr.071205-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16609
RDPCDD fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
rdpencdd fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
vrtaucbl fver =  pver =
vga fver =  pver =
swenum fver =  pver =
nvBridge fver =  pver =
USBD fver =  pver =
BdaSup fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
Lachesis fver =  pver =
ndisuio fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
watchdog fver =  pver =
tunnel fver = 6.0.6000.16501 (vista_gdr.070606-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16501
raspppoe fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
termdd fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
monitor fver = 6.0.6000.16615 (vista_gdr.071215-2230) pver = 6.0.6000.16615
usbuhci fver = 6.0.6000.20596 (vista_ldr.070510-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.20596
HDAudBus fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vbl_media_core.070319-1554) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
GEARAspiWDM fver =  pver =
hidusb fver = 6.0.6000.20596 (vista_ldr.070510-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.20596
kbdhid fver = 6.0.6000.16609 (vista_gdr.071205-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16609
tunmp fver = 6.0.6000.16501 (vista_gdr.070606-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16501
Fs_Rec fver =  pver =
rasacd fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
intelppm fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
usbehci fver = 6.0.6000.20596 (vista_ldr.070510-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.20596
1394BUS fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
Npfs fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
netbios fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
usbaapl fver =  pver =
raspptp fver = 6.0.6000.16414 (vista_gdr.070108-1520) pver = 6.0.6000.16414
ndistapi fver = 6.0.6000.16518 (vista_gdr.070703-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16518
rasl2tp fver = 6.0.6000.16414 (vista_gdr.070108-1520) pver = 6.0.6000.16414
drmk fver =  pver =
portcls fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
TDI fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
storport fver =  pver =
msiscsi fver =  pver =
auq2vako fver =  pver =
cdrom fver =  pver =
serial fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
kbdclass fver = 6.0.6000.16609 (vista_gdr.071205-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16609
i8042prt fver = 6.0.6000.16609 (vista_gdr.071205-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16609
parport fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
e100b325 fver =  pver =
USBPORT fver = 6.0.6000.20596 (vista_ldr.070510-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.20596
dxgkrnl fver = 6.0.6000.16517 (vista_gdr.070702-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16517
SSPORT fver =  pver =
parvdm fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
Null fver =  pver =
Beep fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
HIDPARSE fver = 6.0.6000.20596 (vista_ldr.070510-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.20596
secdrv fver =  pver =
serenum fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
mssmbios fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
nsiproxy fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
usbprint fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
Dxapi fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
umbus fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
ks fver =  pver =
AVer88xHD fver =  pver =
nvlddmkm fver =  pver =
Msfs fver =  pver =
usbccgp fver = 6.0.6000.20596 (vista_ldr.070510-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.20596
VIDEOPRT fver =  pver =
stwrt fver =  pver =
usbhub fver = 6.0.6000.20596 (vista_ldr.070510-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.20596
mouclass fver = 6.0.6000.16609 (vista_gdr.071205-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16609
ndiswan fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
dfsc fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
ISODrive fver =  pver =
rdbss fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
wanarp fver = 6.0.6000.16518 (vista_gdr.070703-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16518
pacer fver = 6.0.6000.16518 (vista_gdr.070703-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16518
netbt fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
usbaudio fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
afd fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
smb fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
V0415Vid fver =  pver =
tdx fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
fwpkclnt fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
tcpip fver =  pver =
dump_iaStor fver =  pver =
appdrv01 fver =  pver =
tcpipreg fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
win32k fver = 6.0.6000.16908 (vista_gdr.090814-0321) pver = 6.0.6000.16908
luafv fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
TSDDD fver =  pver =
cdd fver =  pver =
ATMFD fver =  pver =
cdfs fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
rspndr fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
nwifi fver = 6.0.6000.16632 (vista_gdr.080118-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16632
spsys fver = 6.0.5840.16389 (VISTA_RTM(sepbld-s).061025-1421) pver = 6.0.5840.16389
bowser fver = 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205) pver = 6.0.6000.16386
srvnet fver =  pver =
HTTP fver =  pver =
mpsdrv fver = 6.0.6000.16501 (vista_gdr.070606-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16501
srv2 fver =  pver =
mrxsmb20 fver = 6.0.6000.16586 (vista_gdr.071025-1510) pver = 6.0.6000.16586
mrxsmb10 fver =  pver =
mrxsmb fver =  pver =
mrxdav fver = 6.0.6000.16626 (vista_gdr.080111-1500) pver = 6.0.6000.16626
srv fver =  pver =
EagleNT fver =  pver =
peauth fver = 6.0.5840.16385 (VISTA_RTM_CLIENT_akaDMD.061022-1800) pver = 6.0.5840.16385
0: kd> lmo D sm
start    end        module name
8e93c000 8e949080   1394BUS    (deferred)             
8043b000 8047e000   acpi       (deferred)             
9021d000 90264000   afd        (deferred)             
90716000 90a00000   appdrv01   (deferred)             
80681000 80689000   atapi      (deferred)             
80663000 80681000   ataport    (deferred)             
9be20000 9be6c000   ATMFD      (deferred)             
8eafe000 8eb37000   auq2vako   (deferred)             
8f23c000 8f29e000   AVer88xHD   (deferred)             
8041a000 80424000   BATTC      (deferred)             
8b712000 8b715000   BdaSup     (deferred)             
8ed52000 8ed59000   Beep       (deferred)             
80255000 8025d000   BOOTVID    (deferred)             
9ee04000 9ee1d000   bowser     (deferred)             
9be10000 9be1e000   cdd        (deferred)             
9db10000 9db26000   cdfs       (deferred)             
8eb37000 8eb4f000   cdrom      (deferred)             
8051f000 80600000   CI         (deferred)             
8a62c000 8a64d000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
8021a000 80255000   CLFS       (deferred)             
80201000 80203900   compbatt   (deferred)             
8b610000 8b61d000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
80602000 8060b000   crcdisk    (deferred)             
8ff3c000 8ff53000   dfsc       (deferred)             
8a64d000 8a65e000   disk       (deferred)             
8ea36000 8ea5b000   drmk       (deferred)             
9065e000 90716000   dump_iaStor   (deferred)             
8edc4000 8edce000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
8ec03000 8eca0000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
8eb9f000 8ebc5c00   e100b325   (deferred)             
a7a2e000 a7a9d780   EagleNT  T (no symbols)           
8a65e000 8a683000   ecache     (deferred)             
80622000 80632000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
80632000 80663000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
8e905000 8e90e000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
902d3000 902ec000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
8e84e000 8e853280   GEARAspiWDM   (deferred)             
823a1000 823d5000   hal        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\halmacpi.pdb\0D335CFD77384CE695E1748F3249184B1\halmacpi.pdb
8e81e000 8e830000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
8b290000 8b2a0000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
8ed59000 8ed5f380   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
8e890000 8e899000   hidusb     (deferred)             
9ee97000 9ef00000   HTTP       (deferred)             
8eb74000 8eb87000   i8042prt   (deferred)             
8a4a8000 8a560000   iaStor     (deferred)             
8a560000 8a600000   iastorv    (deferred)             
80403000 8040a000   intelide   (deferred)             
8e920000 8e92e000   intelppm   (deferred)             
8ff53000 8ff6a000   ISODrive   (deferred)             
8eb69000 8eb74000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
8e899000 8e8a2000   kbdhid     (deferred)             
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom      (deferred)             
8f212000 8f23c000   ks         (deferred)             
8a692000 8a6fc000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
8b721000 8b723f00   Lachesis   (deferred)             
8b270000 8b280000   lltdio     (deferred)             
9b21d000 9b238000   luafv      (deferred)             
80266000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
8e4fd000 8e50c000   monitor    (deferred)             
8fdd2000 8fddd000   mouclass   (deferred)             
8b679000 8b681000   mouhid     (deferred)             
8040a000 8041a000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
9efac000 9efc0000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
a15a0000 a15c0000   mrxdav     (deferred)             
a1582000 a15a0000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
a1549000 a1582000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
a1537000 a1549000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
8fc10000 8fc1b000   Msfs       (deferred)             
80433000 8043b000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
8ead3000 8eafe000   msiscsi    (deferred)             
8a47d000 8a4a8000   msrpc      (deferred)             
8ed74000 8ed7e000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
8a683000 8a692000   mup        (deferred)             
8a6fc000 8a800000   ndis       (deferred)             
8ea14000 8ea1f000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
8b791000 8b79b000   ndisuio    (deferred)             
8fddd000 8fe00000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
8b250000 8b260000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
8e958000 8e966000   netbios    (deferred)             
8ffce000 90000000   netbt      (deferred)             
8a444000 8a47d000   NETIO      (deferred)             
8e94a000 8e958000   Npfs       (deferred)             
8ed92000 8ed9c000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
82000000 823a1000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\6038BA79E183498EB528900300A9F3F82\ntkrpamp.pdb
8a8f8000 8aa00000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
8ed4b000 8ed52000   Null       (deferred)             
8b6e8000 8b6e9040   nvBridge   (deferred)             
8f29e000 8f9ff5c0   nvlddmkm   (deferred)             
9e707000 9e732000   nwifi      (deferred)             
8b210000 8b21f280   ohci1394   (deferred)             
8ffb8000 8ffce000   pacer      (deferred)             
8eb87000 8eb9f000   parport    (deferred)             
8060b000 8061a000   partmgr    (deferred)             
8ed44000 8ed4b000   parvdm     (deferred)             
806e8000 8070d000   pci        (deferred)             
806d3000 806da000   pciide     (deferred)             
806da000 806e8000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
a9122000 a9200000   peauth     (deferred)             
8ea5b000 8ea88000   portcls    (deferred)             
8025d000 80266000   PSHED      (deferred)             
8e917000 8e920000   rasacd     (deferred)             
8ea1f000 8ea36000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
8e4d0000 8e4df000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
8ea01000 8ea14000   raspptp    (deferred)             
8ff6a000 8ffa5000   rdbss      (deferred)             
8b681000 8b689000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
8b689000 8b691000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
9e6f4000 9e707000   rspndr     (deferred)             
8047e000 804a4000   SCSIPORT   (deferred)             
8ed60000 8ed6a000   secdrv     (deferred)             
8ed6a000 8ed74000   serenum    (deferred)             
8eb4f000 8eb69000   serial     (deferred)             
90264000 90278000   smb        (deferred)             
8061a000 80622000   spldr      (deferred)             
9e772000 9e800000   spsys      (deferred)             
8070d000 80800000   sptd       (deferred)             
a190c000 a195d000   srv        (deferred)             
a14e1000 a1505000   srv2       (deferred)             
9ee1d000 9ee38000   srvnet     (deferred)             
8ed13000 8ed1a000   SSPORT     (deferred)             
8ea93000 8ead3000   storport   (deferred)             
8fc73000 8fd8e000   stwrt      (deferred)             
8b6e4000 8b6e5380   swenum     (deferred)             
902ec000 903c0000   tcpip      (deferred)             
92153000 9215e000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
8ea88000 8ea93000   TDI        (deferred)             
902be000 902d3000   tdx        (deferred)             
8e4df000 8e4ee000   termdd     (deferred)             
9be00000 9be09000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
8e8e1000 8e8ea000   tunmp      (deferred)             
8e40d000 8e418000   tunnel     (deferred)             
8f205000 8f212000   umbus      (deferred)             
8e966000 8e974000   usbaapl    (deferred)             
9020b000 9021c780   usbaudio   (deferred)             
8fc1b000 8fc32000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
8b6f2000 8b6f3700   USBD       (deferred)             
8e92e000 8e93c000   usbehci    (deferred)             
8fd9e000 8fdd2000   usbhub     (deferred)             
8ebc6000 8ec03000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
8edba000 8edc4000   usbprint   (deferred)             
8e813000 8e81e000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
90278000 902bde00   V0415Vid   (deferred)             
8b6be000 8b6ca000   vga        (deferred)             
8fc52000 8fc73000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
80424000 80433000   volmgr     (deferred)             
80689000 806d3000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
8a40e000 8a444000   volsnap    (deferred)             
8b699000 8b6a0b80   vrtaucbl   (deferred)             
8ffa5000 8ffb8000   wanarp     (deferred)             
8e400000 8e40d000   watchdog   (deferred)             
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
8020d000 8021a000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
98c00000 98e00000   win32k     (deferred)             
80204000 8020d000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
0: kd> lm D sm
start    end        module name
8e93c000 8e949080   1394BUS    (deferred)             
8043b000 8047e000   acpi       (deferred)             
9021d000 90264000   afd        (deferred)             
90716000 90a00000   appdrv01   (deferred)             
80681000 80689000   atapi      (deferred)             
80663000 80681000   ataport    (deferred)             
9be20000 9be6c000   ATMFD      (deferred)             
8eafe000 8eb37000   auq2vako   (deferred)             
8f23c000 8f29e000   AVer88xHD   (deferred)             
8041a000 80424000   BATTC      (deferred)             
8b712000 8b715000   BdaSup     (deferred)             
8ed52000 8ed59000   Beep       (deferred)             
80255000 8025d000   BOOTVID    (deferred)             
9ee04000 9ee1d000   bowser     (deferred)             
9be10000 9be1e000   cdd        (deferred)             
9db10000 9db26000   cdfs       (deferred)             
8eb37000 8eb4f000   cdrom      (deferred)             
8051f000 80600000   CI         (deferred)             
8a62c000 8a64d000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
8021a000 80255000   CLFS       (deferred)             
80201000 80203900   compbatt   (deferred)             
8b610000 8b61d000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
80602000 8060b000   crcdisk    (deferred)             
8ff3c000 8ff53000   dfsc       (deferred)             
8a64d000 8a65e000   disk       (deferred)             
8ea36000 8ea5b000   drmk       (deferred)             
9065e000 90716000   dump_iaStor   (deferred)             
8edc4000 8edce000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
8ec03000 8eca0000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
8eb9f000 8ebc5c00   e100b325   (deferred)             
a7a2e000 a7a9d780   EagleNT  T (no symbols)           
8a65e000 8a683000   ecache     (deferred)             
80622000 80632000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
80632000 80663000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
8e905000 8e90e000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
902d3000 902ec000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
8e84e000 8e853280   GEARAspiWDM   (deferred)             
823a1000 823d5000   hal        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\halmacpi.pdb\0D335CFD77384CE695E1748F3249184B1\halmacpi.pdb
8e81e000 8e830000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
8b290000 8b2a0000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
8ed59000 8ed5f380   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
8e890000 8e899000   hidusb     (deferred)             
9ee97000 9ef00000   HTTP       (deferred)             
8eb74000 8eb87000   i8042prt   (deferred)             
8a4a8000 8a560000   iaStor     (deferred)             
8a560000 8a600000   iastorv    (deferred)             
80403000 8040a000   intelide   (deferred)             
8e920000 8e92e000   intelppm   (deferred)             
8ff53000 8ff6a000   ISODrive   (deferred)             
8eb69000 8eb74000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
8e899000 8e8a2000   kbdhid     (deferred)             
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom      (deferred)             
8f212000 8f23c000   ks         (deferred)             
8a692000 8a6fc000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
8b721000 8b723f00   Lachesis   (deferred)             
8b270000 8b280000   lltdio     (deferred)             
9b21d000 9b238000   luafv      (deferred)             
80266000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
8e4fd000 8e50c000   monitor    (deferred)             
8fdd2000 8fddd000   mouclass   (deferred)             
8b679000 8b681000   mouhid     (deferred)             
8040a000 8041a000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
9efac000 9efc0000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
a15a0000 a15c0000   mrxdav     (deferred)             
a1582000 a15a0000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
a1549000 a1582000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
a1537000 a1549000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
8fc10000 8fc1b000   Msfs       (deferred)             
80433000 8043b000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
8ead3000 8eafe000   msiscsi    (deferred)             
8a47d000 8a4a8000   msrpc      (deferred)             
8ed74000 8ed7e000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
8a683000 8a692000   mup        (deferred)             
8a6fc000 8a800000   ndis       (deferred)             
8ea14000 8ea1f000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
8b791000 8b79b000   ndisuio    (deferred)             
8fddd000 8fe00000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
8b250000 8b260000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
8e958000 8e966000   netbios    (deferred)             
8ffce000 90000000   netbt      (deferred)             
8a444000 8a47d000   NETIO      (deferred)             
8e94a000 8e958000   Npfs       (deferred)             
8ed92000 8ed9c000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
82000000 823a1000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\6038BA79E183498EB528900300A9F3F82\ntkrpamp.pdb
8a8f8000 8aa00000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
8ed4b000 8ed52000   Null       (deferred)             
8b6e8000 8b6e9040   nvBridge   (deferred)             
8f29e000 8f9ff5c0   nvlddmkm   (deferred)             
9e707000 9e732000   nwifi      (deferred)             
8b210000 8b21f280   ohci1394   (deferred)             
8ffb8000 8ffce000   pacer      (deferred)             
8eb87000 8eb9f000   parport    (deferred)             
8060b000 8061a000   partmgr    (deferred)             
8ed44000 8ed4b000   parvdm     (deferred)             
806e8000 8070d000   pci        (deferred)             
806d3000 806da000   pciide     (deferred)             
806da000 806e8000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
a9122000 a9200000   peauth     (deferred)             
8ea5b000 8ea88000   portcls    (deferred)             
8025d000 80266000   PSHED      (deferred)             
8e917000 8e920000   rasacd     (deferred)             
8ea1f000 8ea36000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
8e4d0000 8e4df000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
8ea01000 8ea14000   raspptp    (deferred)             
8ff6a000 8ffa5000   rdbss      (deferred)             
8b681000 8b689000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
8b689000 8b691000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
9e6f4000 9e707000   rspndr     (deferred)             
8047e000 804a4000   SCSIPORT   (deferred)             
8ed60000 8ed6a000   secdrv     (deferred)             
8ed6a000 8ed74000   serenum    (deferred)             
8eb4f000 8eb69000   serial     (deferred)             
90264000 90278000   smb        (deferred)             
8061a000 80622000   spldr      (deferred)             
9e772000 9e800000   spsys      (deferred)             
8070d000 80800000   sptd       (deferred)             
a190c000 a195d000   srv        (deferred)             
a14e1000 a1505000   srv2       (deferred)             
9ee1d000 9ee38000   srvnet     (deferred)             
8ed13000 8ed1a000   SSPORT     (deferred)             
8ea93000 8ead3000   storport   (deferred)             
8fc73000 8fd8e000   stwrt      (deferred)             
8b6e4000 8b6e5380   swenum     (deferred)             
902ec000 903c0000   tcpip      (deferred)             
92153000 9215e000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
8ea88000 8ea93000   TDI        (deferred)             
902be000 902d3000   tdx        (deferred)             
8e4df000 8e4ee000   termdd     (deferred)             
9be00000 9be09000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
8e8e1000 8e8ea000   tunmp      (deferred)             
8e40d000 8e418000   tunnel     (deferred)             
8f205000 8f212000   umbus      (deferred)             
8e966000 8e974000   usbaapl    (deferred)             
9020b000 9021c780   usbaudio   (deferred)             
8fc1b000 8fc32000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
8b6f2000 8b6f3700   USBD       (deferred)             
8e92e000 8e93c000   usbehci    (deferred)             
8fd9e000 8fdd2000   usbhub     (deferred)             
8ebc6000 8ec03000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
8edba000 8edc4000   usbprint   (deferred)             
8e813000 8e81e000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
90278000 902bde00   V0415Vid   (deferred)             
8b6be000 8b6ca000   vga        (deferred)             
8fc52000 8fc73000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
80424000 80433000   volmgr     (deferred)             
80689000 806d3000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
8a40e000 8a444000   volsnap    (deferred)             
8b699000 8b6a0b80   vrtaucbl   (deferred)             
8ffa5000 8ffb8000   wanarp     (deferred)             
8e400000 8e40d000   watchdog   (deferred)             
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
8020d000 8021a000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
98c00000 98e00000   win32k     (deferred)             
80204000 8020d000   WMILIB     (deferred)             

Unloaded modules:
b06ec000 b0740000   dump_wmimmc.
b2d7a000 b2d80000   npptNT2.sys
b06ec000 b0740000   dump_wmimmc.
b2d2c000 b2d32000   npptNT2.sys
a1519000 a151b000   RTCore32.sys
9bca8000 9bcb0000   drmkaud.sys
8b610000 8b61d000   crashdmp.sys
8e418000 8e4d0000   dump_iaStor.
8e90e000 8e917000   kbdhid.sys
0: kd> lme D sm
start    end        module name
a7a2e000 a7a9d780   EagleNT  T (no symbols)           


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
 
 
by [color=navy]jcgriff2   
  
J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color] 
  
  [color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## logicgaming (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

Hi, right now I will attempt to update my Service Pack but for now here is the validation after I ran the genuine windows validator:

Thank you for completing the validation process and for using genuine Microsoft software.

By using genuine Microsoft software, you can be confident that you will have access to the latest features, security, and support, which will help to improve your productivity and expand the capabilities of your computer. 

You will also have access to new innovations and offerings available only to genuine Microsoft software customers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

Glad to hear of successful validation. I do not know why your system is indicating Vista SP3.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

Hi,

You might not be able to install your service packs due to the system already thinking it has SP3 installed.

If that is the case then do the following registry fix before installing the Service Packs:


> The hex values of the "CSDVersion" subkeys to the following registry keys need to be changed from "300" to "000":
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Windows
> ...


Service pack installation links can be found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f104/windows-vista-sp1-and-sp2-179641.html#post1387293

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## logicgaming (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

Ty jcgriff2 and Reventon for the amazing tech support and help,

I updated all my drivers and I am now installing SP1 and 2.

I will continue to update the status of my repair periodically throughout the day. Reventon was right and that RegEdit command did get me through to installing Sp1.

Again I am grateful for the personal support that you can't really get from anywhere else and I am glad you guys have the time for this, thanks.


----------



## logicgaming (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

And voila! It works!

You guys are simply the best. 5/5 for everything you've done for me.

Thank you and case closed


----------



## melvinpogi (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: BSOD EagleNT.sys error from Ahnlab Hackshield Games.*

Hi guys  and one here Help me please.... 

my problem is about Hackshield pro in Freestyle but i think all game are using Hackshield Pro are similar problem about them...

by the way I'm using Windows 7 professional 32bit

i run the launcher of Freestyle online i log in my account and it's ok but when hackshield run my screen is turn to blue screen...

i have a same problem about playing rf online Philippines 

but when i run RF Philippines into SAFE run it run success 

but when i run Freestyle into SAFE run i log in my account then hackshield is running 
and inside of the there's a loading and when hackshield is loading i encountered an error it say's CANNOT USE THE HACKSHIELD DRIVER....

any one here please help me with my problem....


----------

